# App-Vertreiber verzweifeln an Raubkopien (Android)



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

Hohe Verkaufs- sowie Nutzerzahlen von Android Geräten, helfen den Anbietern von kostenpflichtigen Apps im Playstore von Google nur wenig. Aufgrund der hohen Anzahl von illegalen Kopien auf vielen Android Geräten, resignieren nun sogar eine Anbieter und gehen dazu über, ihre Apps kostenlos bereitzustellen.

Ein aktuelles Beispiel ist "Madfinger Games". Der Entwickler der bekannten "Dead Trigger" App, bietet Diese nun kostenlos an, statt noch vor einer Woche für 99 Cent. In einer Stellungnahme auf Facebook erläuterte das Unternehmen die Gründe für den Wandel auf ein kostenloses Angebot. Als Hauptgrund wird hier die hohe Piraterierate der Android Plattform genannt.

Im Appstore von Apple kostet die Anwendung weiterhin 99 Cent. Scheinbar erhofft man sich, dass i-OS nutzende Freunde des Android Users die Anwendung ebenfalls interessieren könnte um sie somit zum Kauf im Appstore zu bewegen.

Unter diesen Umständen haben viele Anbieter von Apps zu leiden. Analysen des südkoreanischen Unternehmens "Com2uS" ergeben, dass die Rate an unbezahlten Kopien einiger eigener Spiele bei rund *90 Prozent* liegt. "Appy Entertainment", ein weiterer Anbieter von Anwendungen für den Playstore spricht sogar von einem Verhältnis von 70:1, also auf 70 Raubkopien kommend eine bezahlte App. Dies entspricht umgerechnet etwa einem Prozentsatz von *98,59 Prozent* illegalen Downloads.

Bei Google wurde dieser Missstand bereits registriert. Die aktuelle Sachlage könnte mittelfristig dazu führen, das Entwickler von Android abspringen und sich auf Plattformen konzentrieren, mit denen wesentlich mehr Gewinn erzielt werden kann. 

Mit "Jelly Bean" (Version 4.1) wird daher eine App-Verschlüsselung eingeführt. Legal erworbene Anwendungen werden dadurch vor dem Download mit einem individuellen Geräte-Key verschlüsselt. Die Absicht des Ganzen ist, dass heruntergeladene Anwendungen dadurch nicht mehr so einfach auf andere Android Systeme mit einem anderen, systemspezifischen Geräte-Key kopiert werden können.

Quelle:
Winfuture


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist das man nur mit einer CC kaufen kann. Dadaurch werden viele ausgeschlossen.


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nur mit einer CC kaufen kann. Dadaurch werden viele ausgeschlossen.


 
Genau das ist meines Erachtens nach das Problem. Viele potenzielle Käufer (so wie mich), werden von den unflexiblen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten abgehalten. Ich möchte mir nicht erst eine Kreditkarte zulegen müssen um mir im Playstore eine App für 99 Cent kaufen zu können. Ich denke vielen geht es ähnlich.


----------



## Koyote (24. Juli 2012)

Es sollte ne einfachere Methode geben (sowas wie Paysafecard oder ähnliches). Wegen 75 ct ne Kreditkarte zu nutzen ist echt behindert.

Was turbo sagt ist ähnlich. Manche haben ja net mal ne Karte, aber selbst wenn sie eine hätten, für 75 ct die nutzen? Ich mache es nicht.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juli 2012)

Der Meinung bin ich auch! Die Beträge die für Apps anfallen tun niemandem weh und ich bin froh, dass meine Bank mir eine kostenlose CC zu meinem Konto anbietet. Ich zahle nämlich gern für Apps, die mir einen Mehrwert bieten und Werbung in Apps und Spielen ist einfach lästig. 

Wenn es Paypal in die App Stores schaffen würde, wäre das bereits ein großer Schritt nach vorn. Prepaid Karten wie bei iTunes wären auch super. Das Bezahlmodell für Apps muss einfach attraktiver werden.


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Es sollte ne einfachere Methode geben (sowas wie Paysafecard oder ähnliches). Wegen 75 ct ne Kreditkarte zu nutzen ist echt behindert.
> 
> Was turbo sagt ist ähnlich. Manche haben ja net mal ne Karte, aber selbst wenn sie eine hätten, für 75 ct die nutzen? Ich mache es nicht.


 
Warum sollte man nicht auch für kleine Beträge seine Kreditkarte nutzen? Fallen da Pauschalgebühren für jede Transaktion an? Falls nicht, weis ich nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte wenn man ohnehin im Besitz einer solchen Karte ist.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juli 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht auch für kleine Beträge seine Kreditkarte nutzen? Fallen da Pauschalgebühren für jede Transaktion an? Falls nicht weis ich nicht was dagegen sprechen sollte wenn man ohnehin im Besitz einer solchen Karte ist.


 
Es geht eher um die Nebengebühren für eine gewöhnliche Kreditkarte und für Prepaidkarten. Afaik muss man für Kreditkarten monatliche Gebühren entrichten. Und eine Kreditkarte EXTRA NUR für Apps zu beantragen schreckt viele ebenfalls ab denke ich.

Das ganze wird dadurch noch umso unattraktiver, dass man unter Android Apps auch aus Playstore-Fremden Quellen beziehen kann. Bei geschlossenen Plattformen, wie iOS und Windows Phone ist dazu ein Unlock nötig. Dieser kostet Geld und das wollen viele nicht zahlen.


----------



## Koyote (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe die Möglichkeit ne Karte zu holen, aber warum?
Ich hatte bereits eine, habe mich dann aber entschieden es wieder zu lassen, da ich eig. überall ohne bezahlen kann (Außer im Appstore).
Hinzu kommt dann der Punkt, den Ahab angesprochen hat.

Ich muss jedoch ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich bisher mit den kostenlosen super zurecht komme. Ich werde jedoch auch keinen Blick auf die kostenpflichtigen Apps, da ich sie eh nicht holen werde.


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Es geht eher um die Nebengebühren für eine gewöhnliche Kreditkarte und für Prepaidkarten. Afaik muss man für Kreditkarten monatliche Gebühren entrichten. Und eine Kreditkarte EXTRA NUR für Apps zu beantragen schreckt viele ebenfalls ab denke ich.


Ich habe mich ausschließlich auf Personen bezogen die ohnehin im Besitz einer Kreditkarte sind.


@Koyote Aufgrund deines Beitrags bin ich davon ausgegangen du wärest ohnehin im Besitz einer eben solchen.


Koyote schrieb:


> Was turbo sagt ist ähnlich. Manche haben ja net mal ne Karte, aber selbst wenn sie eine hätten, für 75 ct die nutzen? Ich mache es nicht.


----------



## Falk (24. Juli 2012)

Viele Banken bietet ja KK kostenlos zum Girokonto. Von daher spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Mehr Zahlungsmöglichkeit wären aber trotzdem wünschenswert - ob das allerdings die Raubkopierer aufhält sei mal dahingestellt. Die Plattform darf es nicht zu einfach machen und die Apps müssen wirklich eine gute Qualität haben.

Und ich benutze KK auch für Kleinstbeträge, warum auch nicht.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nur mit einer CC kaufen kann. Dadaurch werden viele ausgeschlossen.



Würde auch behaupten, dass dies ein driftiger "Mitgrund" ist..


----------



## Koyote (24. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, ich habe z.Z. keine. Hatte früher eine, die hab ich aber nicht wirklich gebraucht, da ich überall auch bar zahlen konnte.
Die KK ist bei mir nicht kostenlos. Deshalb hole ich mir auch erst eine, wenn ich sie für wichtige Sachen brauche (mir gehts ja nicht schlechter, nur weil ich nicht alle Apps holen kann  )


----------



## Predi (24. Juli 2012)

Wobei es mich wundert das hier nur die Plattform Android genannt wird.
Bei Apples iOS sieht es nicht anders aus.


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Wobei es mich wundert das hier nur die Plattform Android genannt wird.
> Bei Apples iOS sieht es nicht anders aus.


 
Im Appstore von Apple werden wesentlich höhere Gewinne erzielt. Längst nicht jedes iPhone hat einen Jailbreak, ohne diesen lassen sich meines Wissens nach nämlich keine Fremdapplikationen installieren. Mit dem Jailbreak erlischt ebenfalls der Garantieanspruch. Android macht es den Nutzern da wesentlich einfacher und attraktiver.


----------



## DrDave (24. Juli 2012)

Ich denke aber der Prozentsatz bei Android ist deutlich höher. Zumal es auf Android einfacher sein sollte eine anderweitig erworbene App zu installieren Auch traue ich dem Großteil der Iphone Gemeinde sowas nicht zu


----------



## Supeq (24. Juli 2012)

Naja n Jailbreak ist aber heute auch für jeden machbar, der google benutzen und einen Doppelklick ausführen kann.

Ich glaube eher, dass Apple eine etwas andere Kundenbasis hat, der typische Apple-Kunde ist es gewohnt für ein schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu zahlen.

Android dagegen wird doch häufiger von Geringverdienern, Studenten und Jugendlichen benutzt, schon allein weil die Anschaffungspreise viel geringer sind. Diese haben dann auch logischerweise weniger Geld für Apps.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juli 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> [...] Mit dem Jailbreak erlischt ebenfalls der Garantieanspruch. [...]


 
nein das stimmt nicht. habe 2 iphones schon eingeschickt (3G/4), und beide waren jailbroken, und beide anstandslos ausgetauscht
btw.: jailbreak muss man natürlich vorher deaktivieren


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> nein das stimmt nicht. habe 2 iphones schon eingeschickt (3G/4), und beide waren jailbroken, und beide anstandslos ausgetauscht
> btw.: jailbreak muss man natürlich vorher deaktivieren


 
Deswegen ist der Garantieanspruch trotzdem verloren, ob sie es nun tauschen oder nicht. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben


----------



## DaStash (24. Juli 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> Es geht eher um die Nebengebühren für eine gewöhnliche Kreditkarte und für Prepaidkarten. Afaik muss man für Kreditkarten monatliche Gebühren entrichten. Und eine Kreditkarte EXTRA NUR für Apps zu beantragen schreckt viele ebenfalls ab denke ich.


Eigentlich nicht. Viele, wenn nicht sogar die meisten, biten Kriditkarten kostenlos und ohne weitere Gebühren zu Girokonten an, dass ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (24. Juli 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Deswegen ist der Garantieanspruch trotzdem verloren, ob sie es nun tauschen oder nicht. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben


 
Ich meine nicht, außer wenn es durch den Jailbreak kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, außer wenn es durch den Jailbreak kaputt gegangen ist.


 
Mit Jailbreak geht jeder Garantieanspruch verloren. Stellt man das Device vorher wieder über iTunes her gibts keine Probleme.
Und Jailbreaken kann mitllerweile jeder, mit Absinthe ist alles automatisiert. 

B2T:
Ich bin froh das ich als Telekom-Kunde mittlerweile auch über meine monatliche Rechnung bezahlen kann, bei mir hat kein Mensch ne KK und  da ich u.18 bin bekomm ich sowieso keine. Mal davon abgesehen das ich mir durch die monatlichen Gebühren usw. sowieso keine anschaffen werde.


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

Glaub eher, der Gewinnrückgang kommt von diesen billigen Geschäftsmethoden. 
Entweder als kostenlos anbieten und dann teuer Ingame Kohle kaufen, oder kostenlos kaufen und nach paar min spielen Vollpreis zahlen.
Möglichkeit 3 ist ein Game "zu teuer" zu verticken, 5Eur für 1Std spielen ist kein gutes P/L Verhältnis - und die meisten sind wirklich Schrottgames.
Noch so ne dreiste Abzocke sind die eingeblendeten Werbungen, sinnfreie Berechtigungen für Apps - warum will ein Spiel zugang zu meine Kontakte, GPS, Nachrichten usw!? 

Ich denke das, weil niemand in meinem Freundeskreis seine Apps "schwarz" bezieht, bzw ich das noch nie von jemanden gehört hätte, der das jemand macht...
Und selbst wenns jemand macht hat er davon KEINE Vorteile, bis auf die Tatsache, sich 1Eur+ gespart zu haben...


1, 2 Eur ist kein Genickbruch und es wird bestimmt Leute geben, die ladens lieber runter bei bekannten "Markets", dass das aber die 90% bzw mehr als die Mehrheit sein sollen bezweifel ich doch stark, sowas ist Quatsch


----------



## DrDave (24. Juli 2012)

Natürlich hat er keine weiteren Vorteile außer was zu sparen
Bei bis zu 5€ pro App wird die Ersparnis ja nur noch größer.
Ja die Werbung ist so eine Sache auch wie die Berechtigungen aber dagegen kann man ja auch was tun.
Die hohe %-Zahl ist aber für mich doch etwas unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2012)

Werden kostenlose KK eigentlich nur bei Neueröffnung eines Girokontos angeboten, oder auch im Nachhinein?


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kanns mir einfach auch net vorstellen, von 100 Spielern bezichtigen diese "Betrüger" also mehr als 90 als Raubkopierer!? - Lächerlich 
Gerade dieses Com2Us Unternehmen...

sehr euch mal deren Bewertungen an, da schaltet schon mal gerne während (!) des Standby´s ein und blendet Werbung ein (!)


> *Unverschämt: Werbung schaltet das Phone an!*
> 
> 
> Unverschämtheit:  Phone schaltet sich selbstständig an um News (Homerun Battle 2)  anzuzeigen! (und blieb an!)  Hätte ich das nicht nach 15min gesehen,  wäre der Akku leer gewesen.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jb20ydXMuSEciXQ..


Hier eins mit Besseren Bewertungen, aber auch hier klagen die Leute:


> *Rene* - 28. Juni 2012 - Version 1.7.6*Sorry aber so nicht*
> 
> 
> Nix  gegen Werbung in Spielen wenn sie kostenlos sind aber das fucked  einfach nur ab. Oben eine riesen Werbung, unten ein Werbebanner so das  man die Hälfte das Spiels inklusive Menü nicht sehen kann. Hat man 3  level gespielt poppt ein Werbefenster auf und verdeckt den ganzen  Bildschirm so das ich diesen erst wegklicken muss um weiterspielen zu  können. Sorry aber auf sowas hab ich keinen Bock.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jb20ydXMuc2xpY2VpdCJd

Guckt mal in die Suche rein:
https://play.google.com/store/search?q=com2us

5 Spiele "kostenlos", also mit Spam Werbung finanziert, 1 Spiel für 3,80Eur (hab ich mir übrigens schon vor Monaten gekauft lol). Ich leite daraus ab das Com2us 75% mit Spamwerbung finanziert wird, ich kanns jedenfalls nachweißen, diese Firmen ihre überzogenen Behauptungen aber nicht 

Ich lass mir schon was eingehen, aber mit solchen frei Erfundenen Behauptungen (gerade eben weil es 0 Vorteil bringt wegen Werbungsfinanzierung) ist niemanden geholfen. Die sollen erstmal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren, bevor sie 90% der Android User als Diebe bezeichnen...


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Juli 2012)

*Wäre nett, wenn endlich dieser bescheuerte Begriff "Raubkopierer"
aus eurem Vokabular verschwinden würde. 
Wurde hier aber schon oft genug gesagt. Könnt ihr auch gleich "Raubmordvergewaltigerkopierer"
schreiben.*

Wenn es wirklich 90 % wären, die Schwarzkopien von Android Apps
benutzen, kann das nicht auf "böse" Benutzer zurückgeführt werden,
sondern auf schlechte Apps und kein vorhandenes Kopierschutzsystem.

Die Entwickler sollen sich mal an ihre eigene Nase packen.


----------



## Ahab (24. Juli 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> Gerade dieses Com2Us Unternehmen...
> 
> sehr euch mal deren Bewertungen an, da schaltet schon mal gerne während (!) des Standby´s ein und blendet Werbung ein (!)
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jb20ydXMuSEciXQ..
> ...


 
Das ist ja hochinteressant!  Tja wer solche Praktiken auf einer freien Plattform an den Tag legt, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn die Schwarzkopien in den Himmel steigen. Sehr unklug, sich unter Android mit so penetranten Methoden unbeliebt zu machen...


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juli 2012)

Ich behaupte einfach mal das die höheren Verkauszahlen unter iOS auch daher führen das mittlerweile auch alle 10 jährigen mit nem iPod touch rumrennen und natürlich immer die neuesten, wenn auch noch so schlechten Games haben müssen, egal welcher Preis. Bestes Beispiel Doodle Jump, ich frag mich echt wie man dafür Geld ausgeben kann. Und dennoch hatt´s fast jeder auf seinem iDevice. 
Kann natürlich auch Wohnortabhängig sein aber bei uns siehts genau so aus.


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

Jo is schon oft so - aber auch schon oft gesehen das iGames billiger als die auf Android sind - ka warum aber ist oft so.


Aber verstehs ehrlich nicht wie das gehen soll!?
Ne Firma finanziert sich mehrheitlich aus Werbeeinnahmen und jammert dann rum das 90% ihrer Spiele illegale Kopien sind!? Kann mich jemand aufklären!?


----------



## KrHome (24. Juli 2012)

> *App-Vertreiber verzweifeln an Raubkopien*


Interessantes Statement. 

Zwei Freunde von mir programmieren Apps für iOS und Android und ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende von einem der beiden folgenden Spruch gehört: "Es ist unglaublich für welchen Schrott die Leute 99 Cent bezahlen. Eine entsprechende App kostet mich gerademal 3 Stunden Programmieraufwand."

*Thema Kreditkarte:*
Es gibt virtuelle Kreditkarten, die wie Prepaidhandys funktionieren. Man lädt Guthaben auf (davon zwackt sich das Kartenunternehmen ein paar Prozent Gebühr ab, ansonsten sind sie kostenlos) und kann damit dann bezahlen.


----------



## Supeq (24. Juli 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Interessantes Statement.
> 
> Zwei Freunde von mir programmieren Apps für iOS und Android und ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende von einem der beiden folgenden Spruch gehört: "Es ist unglaublich für welchen Schrott die Leute 99 Cent bezahlen. Eine entsprechende App kostet mich gerademal 3 Stunden Programmieraufwand."


 
Tja 3 Stunden Arbeit entsprechen aber auch locker 60€ bei 20€ Stundenlohn, dazu kommen die Abgaben für Apple. Wenn man dann nicht mindestens 100 seiner Billig-Apps vertickt, macht man ein Minus-Geschäft :/


----------



## KastenBier (24. Juli 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Tja 3 Stunden Arbeit entsprechen aber auch locker 60€ bei 20€ Stundenlohn, dazu kommen die Abgaben für Apple. Wenn man dann nicht mindestens 100 seiner Billig-Apps vertickt, macht man ein Minus-Geschäft :/


 
Naja wenn man in seiner Freizeit ohnehin vor dem PC hockt und programmiert geht die Rechnung wie du sie vorgetragen hast leider nicht ganz auf. Sonst würde ich ja in jeder Sekunde meines Lebens in der ich nicht produktiv bin ein Minusgeschäft machen. Für Workaholics mag diese Denkweise zutreffen. Für den Ottonormaluser wohl eher nicht


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juli 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach mal das die höheren Verkauszahlen unter iOS auch daher führen das mittlerweile auch alle 10 jährigen mit nem iPod touch rumrennen und natürlich immer die neuesten, wenn auch noch so schlechten Games haben müssen, egal welcher Preis. Bestes Beispiel Doodle Jump, ich frag mich echt wie man dafür Geld ausgeben kann. Und dennoch hatt´s fast jeder auf seinem iDevice.
> Kann natürlich auch Wohnortabhängig sein aber bei uns siehts genau so aus.


 
hast du schon mal doodle jump gespielt? das spiel ist echt hammer, obwohl es relativ schnell seinen reiz verliert


----------



## KrHome (24. Juli 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Tja 3 Stunden Arbeit entsprechen aber auch locker 60€ bei 20€ Stundenlohn, dazu kommen die Abgaben für Apple. Wenn man dann nicht mindestens 100 seiner Billig-Apps vertickt, macht man ein Minus-Geschäft :/


 Der hat sich darüber jedenfalls nicht so abfällig geäußert, weil das Konzept nicht aufgeht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Juli 2012)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> hast du schon mal doodle jump gespielt?


 
Jo hab ich, und das ist mir keine 0,79€ wert. Als ich noch n LG KP500 hatte gabs nen Community Port, sah genauso aus, hat sich genauso gespielt und war umsonst. Und das bei nem Handy das n LG eigenes OS hat.


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juli 2012)

KrHome schrieb:


> Zwei Freunde von mir programmieren Apps für iOS und Android und ich habe am vergangenen Wochenende von einem der beiden folgenden Spruch gehört: "Es ist unglaublich für welchen Schrott die Leute 99 Cent bezahlen.



Wenn man im TV hin und wieder Kurz-Reportagen sieht, was denn zurzeit für Apps In sind (gerade im 99 Cent Bereich), muss man sich echt an den Kopf langen für was da Geld ausgegeben wird.
Ein Furz-Ton geht millionenfach über die "App-Theke", eine angebliche Röntgenfunktion wird ebenfalls sehr oft gekauft usw. 

Programmierarbeit von ein paar Stunden, aber diese hirnlosen Dinger sind oft der Renner.


----------



## Gadteman (24. Juli 2012)

Der doch sehr stark eingegrenze Rahmen der Zahlungsmöglichkeiten ist sicherlich ein primärer Grund warum nicht so viel über Android/Google Play abgesetzt wird. Aber dann wieder dieses Argument herbeizuschleifen, das die "an den Anbietern vorbei" Mentalität für den mieserablen Absatz verantwortlich ist . Wenn irgendwo im digitalen "Absatzmarkt" nicht die erwarteten Gewinne eingefahren werden, kommt mal wieder diese "Raubkopiererkeule". Das ist langsam so abgedroschen und irgendwo belustigend das man sieht, das die Handy/Mobil Sparte doch auch ziemlich davon betroffen ist.

Klar Werbung in den kostenlosen Anwendungen/Spielen ist schon etwas nerfig, aber solange nicht vernünftige bezahlwege nutzbar werden, werde ich mir definitiv nicht erst eine Kreditkarte (ob nun voll oder nur Prepaid) oder erst ein Paypal Acc einrichten müssen. Einfach an der Tanke ne Paysafekarte holen, online bezahlen.. fertig. Oder meinetwegen auch eine GooglePlay/Android Market Karte, ähnlich der von iTunes.


----------



## Chrisch (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nur mit einer CC kaufen kann. Dadaurch werden viele ausgeschlossen.


 Das liegt aber denke ich mal nicht an google, sondern an den Netzbetreibern...

Mit meiner Congstar PrePaid Karte (D1) kann ich z.B. ganz normal im Playstore einkaufen, mit meiner O2 Karte war dies leider nicht möglich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulsnap (24. Juli 2012)

ich hab n android Handy und kostenpflichtige apps kann ich mir, wenn ich sie denn kaufen will, bequem auf meine monatliche Rechnung addieren lassen. also nix mit Kreditkarte ^^


----------



## Gadteman (24. Juli 2012)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Das liegt aber denke ich mal nicht an google, sondern an den Netzbetreibern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Telekom ist ja damit sowohl Mobil als auch am Festanschluß ja nahezu alleine, allerdings auch für meinen Geschmack zu "offen". Gerade beim Festnetzanschluss hatte ich schon viel spaß mit dem rosa Riesen, weil Posten gleich schnell auf der Rechnung standen, die ich nicht direkt beauftragt habe und dies aufwendig "beweisen" musste. In der direkten Verbindung mit dem Mobiltelefon und den ganzen App-Wahn vielleicht eine leicht gefährliche Angelegenheit?


----------



## Chrisch (24. Juli 2012)

@*Gadteman*

Ich nutze ne PrePaid Karte, und dort wurde bisher nie etwas abgebucht was ich nicht auch gekauft hatte. Also bisher 0 Probleme.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## KratzeKatze (24. Juli 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Mit "Jelly Bean" (Version 4.1) wird daher eine App-Verschlüsselung eingeführt. Legal erworbene Anwendungen werden dadurch vor dem Download mit einem individuellen Geräte-Key verschlüsselt. Die Absicht des Ganzen ist, dass heruntergeladene Anwendungen dadurch nicht mehr so einfach auf andere Android Systeme mit einem anderen, systemspezifischen Geräte-Key kopiert werden können.
> 
> Quelle:
> Winfuture



Wie muss man das denn verstehen? Könnte ich dann nicht mehr, wenn ich mir mit meinem Android-Smartphone eine App kaufe, diese auf meinem Tablet installieren wegen dieser Verschlüsselung? Oder was genau wird da verschlüsselt?


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

KratzeKatze schrieb:


> Wie muss man das denn verstehen? Könnte ich dann nicht mehr, wenn ich mir mit meinem Android-Smartphone eine App kaufe, diese auf meinem Tablet installieren wegen dieser Verschlüsselung? Oder was genau wird da verschlüsselt?


 
so wirds kommen, 1x Aktivierung pro Gerät oder 5x Aktivierung maximal wie bei PC Games lässt grüssen 
Ich finde egal in welcher Unterhaltungsbranche - wird doch immer bekloppter, jedes Jahr schlimmer


----------



## KratzeKatze (24. Juli 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> so wirds kommen, 1x Aktivierung pro Gerät oder 5x Aktivierung maximal wie bei PC Games lässt grüssen
> Ich finde egal in welcher Unterhaltungsbranche - wird doch immer bekloppter, jedes Jahr schlimmer


 
Wenn man damit nicht die Leute dazu bringt, sich erst recht keine Apps mehr zu kaufen..

Mittlerweile werden sich von sämtlichen Games-Herstellern auf sämtlichen Plattform so viel Unsinn ausgedacht, dass ich mich frage, wer da überhaupt in Zukunft noch irgendwas kaufen mag..


----------



## Chrisch (24. Juli 2012)

Ich denke eher das die Games / Apps dann Accountbezogen sind, soll heißen wenn du die App z.B. dann auf dem Tab nutzen möchtest musst du dich ganz normal mit deinem Google Account anmelden (also den, den du auch fürs Handy nutzt) und dann wird beim Download ein Gerätebezogener Key generiert. 

Es soll ja nur verhindern das Apps / Spiele vom Gerät kopiert und öffentlich zum Download angeboten werden.


----------



## negert (24. Juli 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würd eher mein Gerät jailbreaken oder unlocken anstatt ich mir ne Kreditkarte zulegen würde.

Ich bin durchaus bereit für ne App auch 2 oder 3Euro zu zahlen. Aufm iPhone hab ich mir schlieslich auch die Tomtom-App gekauft welche nicht grad billig ist. Allerdings nicht per Kreditkarte, sondern einfach mit den iTunes-Karten die es ja bald überall zu kaufen gibt.

Mir wär auch noch recht wenn ich mein Guthaben auf eine Art Bankkonto zahlen müsste. Aber ne Kreditkarte will ich mir einfach nicht zulegen, nur um ein paar Apps kaufen zu können


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

> *App Encryption*
> 
> Starting with Android 4.1, Google Play will help protect application  assets by encrypting all paid apps with a device-specific key before  they are delivered and stored on a device.


-Google sagt: 
App-Verschlüsselung
Beginnend mit Android 4.1, Google wird in Play-Anwendung zu schützen Vermögenswerte durch die Verschlüsselung aller bezahlten Apps mit einem gerätespezifischen Schlüssel bevor sie ausgeliefert werden und auf einem Gerät.


Naja is irgendwie zweideutig. Wird das nun verwendet den User/Käufer der Apps zu schützen oder werden damit die Interessen der App Programmierer gestärkt!? 
Allgemein, wenn man sich die Changes bei 4.1 so anguckt Android 4.1 APIs | Android Developers
wird einerseits viel verbessert, andererseits kommt so viel dazu das man die Transparenz verliert. Programmierer wird es noch mehr erleichtert, noch mehr schund in die Apps zu integrieren, noch undurchschaubarer zu werden.

1) Reicht es noch nicht das man von einen "beendeten" Spiel in der Benachrichtigung laufend genervt wird?
2) Reicht es nicht wenn man 20% von einem 4,3 Zoll Bildschirm mit Werbung zupflastert!?
3) Reicht es nicht wenn beendete Apps trotzdem noch im Hintergrund laufen, eben wegen Punkt 1 oder Datensammlung etc!?
4) Reichen die Rechte nicht die man einer Spiele App gewähren "muss"? Warum wollen die Telefon ID, IMEI, Kontake, Konten, SMS, benutzte Apps usw lesen!?
5) Reicht es nicht langsam mit diesen "kostenlosen" Apps, die dann entweder doch Geld kosten oder so langsam vorwärts gehen, dass man regelrecht gegängelt wird teuer Ingame Geld zu kaufen!?
6) Reicht das? Fragen sich die App Programmieren denn nicht wie lange die User diesen Blödsinn noch mitmachen!?

Und da wird sich gewundert warum so wenig verkäufe erzielt werden!? Ernsthaft!? - LOL!

1) Ich als Nutzer will das ne App stoppt wenn ich stop drücke und will eben nicht andauernd genervt werden mit neuen "Offers"!
2) Mich als Nutzer stört diese penetrante Werbung! Klar muss man finanzieren aber teilweise ist es echt krass...
3) Ich als Nutzer will eben nicht das ne Anwendung im Hintergrund läuft wie ein Trojaner.
4) Ich als Nutzer verstehe eben nicht warum ein Spiel meine Kontakte etc lesen will, gehts noch!?
5) Ich als Nutzer will ein Spiel das kostenlos angeboten wird auch kostenlos spielen. Ich weiß, das ingame Zeugs bringt mehr Kohle, aber wenn dadurch das Spielgefühl beeinträchtigt wird ist es schlicht und ergreifend Gängelung!
6) Ich als Nutzer frage mich eben schon wie man auf der einen Seite die Nutzer so verarscht, sich auf der anderen aber ärgert warum man zu wenig verkauft!? Sonst gehts gut, ja!?


Mein Fazit ist, die Entwickler werden immer dreister und viele Apps sind einfach ne Zumutung. Sicherlich gibt es minderstens genauso viele positive Apps, aber der Trend geht für mich eindeutig ins negative. Traurig aber wenns so weiter geht kauf ich mir wieder so nen alten Schinken zum Telefonieren und SMS schreiben, denn auf so nen Stuss kann ich echt verzichten.

Danke und MfG


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juli 2012)

Bei den Fun-Apps geht der Trend sowieso zur Werbung. Das bringt einfach mehr Geld als der Einzelverkauf an Enduser (auch wenn jede App vom Nutzer bezahlt wird) - also da kann man sich die Heuchelei wegen angeblicher Raubkopien sparen.
Betroffen sind also eher die "ernsthaften" Apps, die es ja auch noch gibt.

Nachtrag:
Was passiert eigentlich mit den Tablets/Phones, deren Hersteller bekannt lahmarschig sind mit Updates auf neuere Androidversionen ( ein fröhliches Hallo und guten Morgen an die Schlafmützen von Samsung!) oder sie erst garnicht anbieten? Müssen deren Besitzer dann ein App- und sinnloses Leben fristen?


----------



## McClaine (24. Juli 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Bei den Fun-Apps geht der Trend sowieso zur Werbung. Das bringt einfach mehr Geld als der Einzelverkauf an Enduser (auch wenn jede App vom Nutzer bezahlt wird) - also da kann man sich die Heuchelei wegen angeblicher Raubkopien sparen.
> Betroffen sind also eher die "ernsthaften" Apps, die es ja auch noch gibt.
> 
> Nachtrag:
> Was passiert eigentlich mit den Tablets/Phones, deren Hersteller bekannt lahmarschig sind mit Updates auf neuere Androidversionen ( ein fröhliches Hallo und guten Morgen an die Schlafmützen von Samsung!) oder sie erst garnicht anbieten? Müssen deren Besitzer dann ein App- und sinnloses Leben fristen?


 
Jop aber am meisten Kohle bringen immer noch die Ingame Zahlungen mMn. Braucht man sich nur Rage of Bahamut ansehen. Ohne neue Karten ist man der Depp und die guten bekommt man zu 90% nur aus Käufen. Ach ja, da kosten 7 karten mit ca 5-10% Chance auf ne geile Karte ca 20Eur 

Wenn du dich auf die Verschlüsselung beziehst: ich schätze das läuft dann zweigleisig ab. Entweder machts keinen Unterschied ob man ne neue Version hat oder nicht, oder man kann die neuen Apps eben nicht nutzen.
So oder so, bin gespannt wie das wieder versemmelt wird


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juli 2012)

Aber das Ingame-Appzock-System bezieht sich wohl in erster Linie auf irgendwelche Online-Multiplayer-angeblich-free-to-play-Sachen, oder?
Ich zock sowas eh nicht, deshalb frage ich ja.
Okay - das wäre dann die zweite Schiene - zusätzlich zur Werbung bei den Offline-Games.

Im Grunde ist die Werbung kein Thema. Ich nutze auch Werbeapps - die Werbung zeigt sich nicht. 
Die kommt eben nicht durch die Firewall, ganz einfach. 
Aber ganz einfach kann man Apps darauf trimmen, dass sie den Dienst verweigern, wenn sie nicht innerhalb einer gewissen Zeit Werbebanner nachladen können.

Na - warten wir's app.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juli 2012)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Aber das Ingame-Appzock-System bezieht sich wohl in erster Linie auf irgendwelche Online-Multiplayer-angeblich-free-to-play-Sachen, oder?
> Ich zock sowas eh nicht, deshalb frage ich ja.
> Okay - das wäre dann die zweite Schiene - zusätzlich zur Werbung bei den Offline-Games.
> 
> ...


 
Nein, inApp-Käufe (so nennt sich das bei Apple) gibt es bei allen vielen Apps, bunt gemischt durch alle Bereiche, das sind einfach Erweiterungen.
Und dann wären wir auch wieder bei DLCs


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juli 2012)

Tolle Wurst - dann habe ich die falschen Apps. 
Ist mir echt noch nie aufgefallen, so'n InGame/InApp-Geraffel. Ich spiele wahrscheinlich nicht genug unter Android.

Aber eigentlich zeigt das Thema, dass App-Anbieter überhaupt keinen Grund haben, Krokodilstränen zu vergießen und nach Mitleid zu heischen. Ich sehe das hauptsächlich als billiges Alibi-Mäntelchen für den Umstieg auf lukrativere Geschäftsmodelle.


----------



## christian.pitt (24. Juli 2012)

tschuldigung, falsch formuliert


----------



## Weichkeks (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne kaum Android User die für Apps Geld bezahlen wollen am liebsten alles Umsonst so wie Angry Birds, Google ist auch mitschuld dadran das es so einfach ist eine App "Schwarz" zu saugen (Offenes System). Ich habe ein iPhone und Supporte gerne auch mal die Entwickler mit 79Cent.


----------



## OctoCore (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch erst ein Game gekauft - als Sonderangebot.
Ansonsten hatte ich das Budget bei meinem Androiden ganz simpel so geplant - die Kohle fürs Gerät - ist klar  - und ein Fuffi für die Rundum-Glücklich-Ausstattung an Tools und Anwendungen. Den Fuffi habe ich aber noch nicht aufgebraucht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man nur mit einer CC kaufen kann. Dadaurch werden viele ausgeschlossen.


 
Genau, das hat mich bei den Android-Geräten bisher am meisten gestört. Hab mich schon ein paar Mal darüber geärgert, weil mich manche Apps oder Spiele wirklich gereizt hätten. 
Ich habs dann eben gelassen und die App halt nicht gekauft. Ich weiß gar nicht, was Google eigentlich glaubt, wie weit hierzulange Kreditkarten verbreitet sind. 

Ist zwar ne gewagte Aussage, aber Ich vermute mal, dass die wenigsten Leute hier ne Kreditkarte besitzen, also vll. 20% der Deutschen. 
Und warum schafft es der Internetriese Google nicht, wie Apple übrigens auch, die Bezahlung per Lastschrift im Store zu ermöglichen? 

Für mich ist das wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund, mir kein Android-Smartphone mehr zu holen. Da Ich aber sowieso schon ein iPad besitze, tendiere Ich sowieso eher zum iPhone^^ 

Es wäre aber schön, wenn Google die Kritik mal ernst nehmen würde. Aber daran glaube Ich nicht so richtig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht, außer wenn es durch den Jailbreak kaputt gegangen ist.


 Manipulation der Software, also ja, dein Garantie*anspruch* ist durchaus erloschen, siehe AGBs.


----------



## Blackiwid (25. Juli 2012)

hah und hier ist der Beweiß, es wird ständig behauptet, dass durch Raubkopien nur Nachteile passieren.

Sicher hier wird natürlich der Nachteil in den Vordergrund gestellt, aber die jetzt legalen kostenlosen "Raubkopien" sollen das erreichen, Werbung machen, so dass Dritte die durch diese Werbung angefixt werden es sich kaufen.

Das ist ein Effekt, aber selbst Raubkopierer selbst kaufen oft mehr (bei Musik gibts hier ne Studie) wie wenn sie nicht Raubkopieren.

Das Paradebeispiel für diese Effekte sehe ich bei Windows, dieses wurde erst durch Raubkopien zum Standart, gut mitlerweile haben diesen Effekt Systembuilder OEM versionen übernommen aber in früheren Zeiten wo man meistens noch das Betriebssystem gesondert dazu kaufen musste wurde windows und dos wie verrückt raub kopiert und wurde daher zum Standard.

Also kurzum, Raubkopien haben schadenspotential (eine Raubkopie ist nicht 1 entgangener Verkauf da viele oder zumindest ein Teil der Leute es sich alterantiv nicht kaufen würden) aber eine Raubkopie kann jemand Dritten noch dazu anregen das zu kaufen.

Natürlich ist rechtlich eine Urheberrechtsverletzung eine Urheberrechtsverletzung, aber man sollte es auch so nennen und als solches erkennen, wobei natürlich die frage ist ob das Urheberrecht auch private Kopien unter Strafe stellt oder die Praxis private kopien als gewerbliche umzudefinieren zulässig ist.

Aber eine Urheberrechtsverletzung ist damit kein Diebstahl und schon gar kein Raub, da nicht mal 1 Kopie = 1 entgangener Kauf darstellt, und selbst dann wäre es noch kein Diebstahl (weil die Kopie die kopiert ja immernoch da ist). Im Extremfall könnte es also sogar passieren das durch raubkopien, am schluss mehr versionen verkauft werden, wie ohne.

Aber nochmal interessant das eine Firma diesen Werbeeffekt auch mal öffentlich zu gibt.


----------



## Gadteman (25. Juli 2012)

Chrisch schrieb:


> @*Gadteman*
> 
> Ich nutze ne PrePaid Karte, und dort wurde bisher nie etwas abgebucht was ich nicht auch gekauft hatte. Also bisher 0 Probleme.
> 
> ...


  Da hast du was überlesen bzw. vielleicht was falsch interpretiert. Ich sprach nicht von unkontrollierbaren Abbuchungen bei ner Kreditkarte, sondern das schnell mal Kosten oder Services auf die Rechnung geschlagen werden, ohne dies mitunter vorher zu bemerken. bei D1 Netzbetreibern und der Telekom selbst wird dies sicherlich schon eine Weile praktiziert, direkt die Rechnung zu belasten.
Wie gesagt würde ich mir jetzt nicht erst extra wegen dieser witzigen kleinen Beträgen eine Kreditkarte anschaffen, egal ob nun Prepaid oder voll. Für mich würde über den App-Store hinaus eine Kreditkarte neben der EC-Karte keinen Mehrwert haben.

Wie gesagt, Accountbindung hin oder her, Signaturen, DRM... usw. Ist halt wie im PC-Bereich.


----------



## seimen (25. Juli 2012)

edit:
o.O wohl doch erst besser alle regeln durchlesen...aber als neuer darf man sich den kleinen Fehler doch leisten?

Grundsätzlich bezahle ich eigentlich ungerne mit Karte, besonders wenn ich die Eingaben nur einmal machen muss und die Beträge relativ tief sind. Meiner Meinung nach verleitet dies zu stark zum kaufen. Hier muss ich erstmals sagen das es mich "nervt", dass es Benutzerfreundlicher ist, auch wenn ich mich in grenzen halte..


----------



## McClaine (25. Juli 2012)

Problem is halt wenn tausende so denken wie du gehen den Entwickler tausende $€£¥ ab.
aber wie gasagt ich kenne niemanden der das praktiziert.

Ach willkommen 
bitte forenregel lesen - Selbstbeschuldigung von illegalen Machenschaften darf hier nicht pupliziert werden :-!


----------



## Iceananas (25. Juli 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> -Google sagt:
> App-Verschlüsselung
> Beginnend mit Android 4.1, Google wird in Play-Anwendung zu schützen Vermögenswerte durch die Verschlüsselung aller bezahlten Apps mit einem gerätespezifischen Schlüssel bevor sie ausgeliefert werden und auf einem Gerät.


 
Habs heute zufällig gesehen, dass Apps mit Root diese ID ganz einfach fälschen/ändern können. Damit ist der Schutzeffekt dahin.


----------



## DrDave (25. Juli 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Habs heute zufällig gesehen, dass Apps mit Root diese ID ganz einfach fälschen/ändern können. Damit ist der Schutzeffekt dahin.


 
Muss ja ein überaus mächtiger Schutz gewesen sein...
Die Frage ist ja meist sowieso immer: nicht ob sondern wie lange es dauert


----------



## McClaine (25. Juli 2012)

war ja klar dass das so schnell geht. als nächstes kommt dann der online drm


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Juli 2012)

> dass Apps mit Root diese ID ganz einfach fälschen/ändern können. Damit ist der Schutzeffekt dahin.


Vorher muss man das Gerät rooten. Das geht genau so einfach/schwer wie ein Jailbreak.
Bei Apple Inst****us installieren, fertig,
bei Android dann eben Tools die dann rauskommen.

Hier wäre dann zwischen Apple und Android kein Unterschied mehr
was das installieren gecrackter Apps angeht.

Der Aufwand hält sich sowohl bei iOS, als auch bei Android mit dem neuen
Schutz weiterhin in Grenzen.



> Muss ja ein überaus mächtiger Schutz gewesen sein...
> Die Frage ist ja meist sowieso immer: nicht ob sondern wie lange es dauert





> war ja klar dass das so schnell geht. als nächstes kommt dann der online drm


Erst nachdenken, dann Posten. Das ist bei Apple genau so.

Wird dieser Schutz eingeführt, können sich die Entwickler also nicht mehr so einfach
rausreden, denn sie akzeptieren die Situation ja auch bei Apple.
Wenn sie es doch tun: Teil denken und Entwickler meiden.

Das sind auch jetzt vielfach einfach nur vorgeschobene Begründungen.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juli 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Erst nachdenken, dann Posten. Das ist bei Apple genau so.
> 
> Wird dieser Schutz eingeführt, können sich die Entwickler also nicht mehr so einfach
> rausreden, denn sie akzeptieren die Situation ja auch bei Apple.
> ...


 
hat das irgendwer verstanden? also ich nicht


----------



## McClaine (25. Juli 2012)

lol ich habs mir auch gedacht...
und was hat das alles mit Apple zu tun? mir ehrlich gesagt egal wie was warum dort funktioniert 

Hauptsache gecrackt bevor es überhaupt zum Einsatz kam...Wahnsinn...


----------



## pillepalle.ger (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wie es genau ging weil ich jetzt ein iPhone habe aber dadurch das ich mir ROM`s auf mein HTC gespielt habe konnte ich auch über meine Vodafone-Rechnung zahlen obwohl ich bei Mobilcom bin.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. Juli 2012)

> hat das irgendwer verstanden? also ich nicht





> lol ich habs mir auch gedacht...
> und was hat das alles mit Apple zu tun? mir ehrlich gesagt egal wie was warum dort funktioniert
> 
> Hauptsache gecrackt bevor es überhaupt zum Einsatz kam...Wahnsinn...



Ääh, was ist euer Problem ? Lest doch meinen Post einfach mal mit Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## christian.pitt (25. Juli 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Vorher muss man das Gerät rooten. Das geht genau so einfach/schwer wie ein Jailbreak.
> Bei Apple Inst****us installieren, fertig,
> bei Android dann eben Tools die dann rauskommen.
> 
> ...


 
sooo analysieren wir mal deinen post :



> Vorher muss man das Gerät rooten. Das geht genau so einfach/schwer wie ein Jailbreak.
> Bei Apple Inst****us installieren, fertig,
> bei Android dann eben Tools die dann rauskommen.
> 
> ...



ok alles verstanden



> Erst nachdenken, dann Posten. Das ist bei Apple genau so.



was ist bei apple genauso?



> Wird dieser Schutz eingeführt,..



welcher schutz?



> können sich die Entwickler also nicht mehr so einfach
> rausreden, ...



ähm wie bitte? 



> ..denn sie akzeptieren die Situation ja auch bei Apple.



apple hat keinen online-drm...



> Wenn sie es doch tun: Teil denken und Entwickler meiden.



hä?



> Das sind auch jetzt vielfach einfach nur vorgeschobene Begründungen.





ich hab mir jetzt den text 5x durchgelesen und versteh ihn trotzdem hinten und vorne nicht
dein post ergiebt im großen und ganzen keinen sinn!


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (25. Juli 2012)

Ohne den Haken an einer bestimmten Stelle erlaubt Android keine Installation von Datei.APK.Link


----------



## McClaine (26. Juli 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> Ääh, was ist euer Problem ? Lest doch meinen Post einfach mal mit Sinn und Verstand.



Mit Sinn und Verstand? ja bitte aber warum zum Geier kommst du mir immer mit Sinn, verstand, nachdenken daher?
Stress doch nicht rum!?

ja der Aufwand von Jailbreak und Root ist relativ gleich aber was hat das mit den Entwicklern zu tun?
Rooten kann jeder Pfosten und Jailbreakn bestimmt auch, daher sind solche Verschlüsselungen eh fürn Popo, da man damit eben das unterbinden kann.

Um daher die Ironie in meinem Post nochmal einzufangen:

bald kommt online drm weil sich die Entwickler nicht mehr zu helfen wissen ausser mit faden Beschuldigungen und fragwürdigen apps...siehe vorherige Posts


MfG


----------



## danthe (26. Juli 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich muss Infinity in Schutz nehmen. Mit dem Post ist doch gemeint, dass der Zustand bei Android und Apple gleich sein würde/wird: bei beiden müsste man mit ähnlichem Aufwand jailbreaken bzw. rooten. Da sich die Entwickler im Moment schon bei iOS nicht beschweren, kann man also davon ausgehen, dass kein Online-DRM eingefordert werden wird (fürs erste zumindest, keine Ahnung wies irgendwann mal aussieht). Und falls sich doch ein Entwickler meldet, der Online-DRM will, kann man eigentlich recht sicher sein, dass er nur nicht zugeben will, dass die Apps miserabel sind (oder jedenfalls den Preis nicht wert).
Fand ich eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin nicht der "Hardcore"-Smartphone User, aber ich habe eins und muss sagen, dass es wirklich kaum gute Programme gibt. Letztens habe ich mir Angry Birds xy, welches es bei iTunes kostenlos gab, installiert und es kaum gespielt.
1. Langweilig.
2. Nervige Werbung für fertig-ingame-Lösungen. Es wird anscheinend mit Dummheit Geld gemacht... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Juli 2012)

Die Vertreiber sollen doch das gleiche machen womit sie die PC'ler zum verzweifeln bringen, mit einem Dauerhaften Onlinezwang und Registrierungszwang


----------



## McClaine (26. Juli 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich muss Infinity in Schutz nehmen.  Mit dem Post ist doch gemeint, dass der Zustand bei Android und Apple  gleich sein würde/wird: bei beiden müsste man mit ähnlichem Aufwand  jailbreaken bzw. rooten. Da sich die Entwickler im Moment schon bei iOS  nicht beschweren, kann man also davon ausgehen, dass kein Online-DRM  eingefordert werden wird (fürs erste zumindest, keine Ahnung wies  irgendwann mal aussieht). Und falls sich doch ein Entwickler meldet, der  Online-DRM will, kann man eigentlich recht sicher sein, dass er nur  nicht zugeben will, dass die Apps miserabel sind (oder jedenfalls den  Preis nicht wert).
> Fand ich eigentlich nicht so schwer zu verstehen...


 
Das verstehen wär bei mir kein Problem, aber dann bitte nicht mit "erst nachdenken dann posten oder Sinn und Verstand" ausschmücken was nicht angebracht und totaler Quatsch ist...
Die Preise wären es ja auch nicht mMn, aber die Qualität mancher der Apps, für die man Euro´s zahlen soll 




fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht der "Hardcore"-Smartphone  User, aber ich habe eins und muss sagen, dass es wirklich kaum gute  Programme gibt. Letztens habe ich mir Angry Birds xy, welches es bei  iTunes kostenlos gab, installiert und es kaum gespielt.
> 1. Langweilig.
> 2. Nervige Werbung für fertig-ingame-Lösungen. Es wird anscheinend mit Dummheit Geld gemacht...
> 
> ...




Ich persönlich habe schon manche Apps gekauft, nicht nur Spiele. 
Unter anderem ne Wetterapp - stimmt meistens eh nicht und wenn dann für die nächsten 6Std 
Ne Overclocking/Underclocking App - geht ganz gut, naja zu 50%, die anderen Prozent freezt das Handy 
Ne SMS Schreibhilfe - die ich seltener benutze als das SMS schreiben an sich, Whatsapp lässt grüssen 

Alles in allen waren die Non_Game Apps nicht sehr teuer, benutze aber eigentlich nur noch die Wetterapp, CPU Pro und Widgetsoid.
Spiele habe ich auch schon so einige gekauft, die benutze ich aber noch seltener. Mein letztes war Final Fantasy 3 für 13Eur, wobei dieses Spiel das Geld definitiv wert ist (hab 20Std+ gezockt), anders als so viele andere Games 


Das die Games langweilig werden, merkt man leider oft zu spät. Das so eine nervige Werbung enthalten ist, sieht man bei Android an den Rechten - Netzwerk nutzen bei nem Offline Game zB.
Internet aus - Werbung aus, es gibt aber auch ganz dreiste, die lassen dich das Game nicht mehr ohne Internet -und somit Werbung- spielen


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Juli 2012)

> was ist bei apple genauso?


Der "Schutz".



> welcher schutz?


Die App Verschlüsselung in 4.1



> ähm wie bitte?


Du liest nicht mit Sinn und Verstand. 



> apple hat keinen online-drm...


Ach was. Habe ich doch auch nicht gesagt.



> hä?


Wenn der Schutz bei Apple und Android
auf einem ähnlichen Level ist, können die Entwickler dann nicht mehr über Raubmordvergewaltigungskopien
meckern, weil sie die Situation bei Apple akzeptieren.

@danthe:

Du hast es immerhin versucht zu verstehen.

Also hier mal etwas simpler:

Wenn Android diesen ID Schutz einführt, welcher mit Root Rechten umgangen werden
kann, ist die Situation wie bei Apple.

Bei Apple muss man Jailbreaken, und kann dann mit Tools die Apps cracken, und per Insta****s gecrackte Apps installieren. (Nein, ich
mache das nicht. Habe nicht mal ein iPhone, war aber mal in J*ilbreak Foren unterwegs, in denen das auch besprochen wurde.
Gecrackte Apps habe ich noch nie genutzt)

Bei Android Rooten, und mit diesen Tools gecrackte Apps installiueren.

Somit ist die Schwierigkeit bei beiden Plattformen, gecrackte Apps zu nutzen, gleich hoch.
Bei Apple akzeptieren die Entwickler die Situation so, also is zu erwarten dass sie das bei Android auch tun.

Wenn die Entwickler dann immer noch darüber meckern, wie schlecht die Situation
bei Android ist, wissen wir dass sie einfach nur nicht dafür entwickeln wollen.
Denn die Situation wäre dann ähnlich wie bei iOS.

Von online DRM habe ich gar nicht geredet.

Das "erst nachdenken..." war darauf bezogen, dass ihr euch darüber lustig macht,
wie leicht der Schutz umgangen werden kann, obwohl es bei Apple
beinahe genau so ist. (War vielleicht nicht ganz nett,
aber sowas muss man ja nicht zu ernst nehmen, ich tue es jedenfalls nicht)

Jetzt alles verstanden ?


----------



## DaStash (26. Juli 2012)

Jep der Aufwand bei iOS und Android ill. Software zu nutzen wäre mit der Maßnahme faktisch gleich "hoch".

MFG


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Juli 2012)

Und genau das ist mein Punkt. Konnte man das aus dem Post davor nicht rauslesen


----------



## McClaine (26. Juli 2012)

nur gut das ich zB nichtmal wusste dass das bei Apple schon praktiziert wird 
danke für die Aufklärung ^^


----------



## goliath (28. Juli 2012)

Man kann im Play Store sehr wohl anders als mit CC bezahlen:

Auf Handy Rg.

Bei o2 funktioniert das wunderbar ! Sollte also mit den anderen Betreibern auch kein Problem sein


----------



## Ahab (29. Juli 2012)

goliath schrieb:


> Man kann im Play Store sehr wohl anders als mit CC bezahlen:
> 
> Auf Handy Rg.
> 
> Bei o2 funktioniert das wunderbar ! Sollte also mit den anderen Betreibern auch kein Problem sein



Ja, wenn es die Betreiber unterstützen. Punkt Nr.1.

Punkt Nr.2: Was ist mit Prepaid Usern? Siehe Fyve, Simyo, Blau - für mobiles Internet (und den ganzen Rest) gehört ein Vertrag nicht mehr zum Pflichtprogramm.

Ich weiß leider nicht, wie es da um den Playstore bestellt ist, aber was den Windows Phone Marketplace angeht, sieht es um das Pay-by-bill-Modell sehr düster aus. Im Moment unterstützt das bei WP nur T-Mobile. Vielleicht auch Vodafone, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Nicht nur wegen den Prepaid-Nutzern: ich fände es besser, Bezahlmodelle einzuführen, die unabhängig von den MoFu-Betreibern laufen. In anderen Bereichen haben sie sich bereit etabliert, siehe Paypal, oder allgemein Prepaid Modelle. MS, Apple und Google sollten sich eher daran orientieren finde ich. Es würde die Hemmungen für Apps zu bezahlen deutlich senken, da bin ich mir sicher. Seit ich meine Kreditkarte habe, fackel ich garnicht lange für eine gute App auch mal 99ct zu "blechen". Das war auch vorher schon so, aber es war einfach nicht möglich...


----------



## McClaine (29. Juli 2012)

kann auch nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen, da ich die aber eh schon seit Jahren habe, nur im Inet einkaufen zu können, ist das kein Problem.
Telekom bietet anscheinend nicht allen auf Rechnung an


----------

